# Temiskaming Bulls Eye Club 3D Shoot June 11



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Temiskaming Bulls Eye Club 3D Shoot June 11. Come on out and check out our course before the Provincial Tournament. We are hosting it this year! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be there. Always a great course with great people running it!!!!

See you all there!!!!!


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what are accommodations like motel and where any close for the provincials??????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

Course is about 15 min out of main town. Lots of accommodations in the area. Hotels, Motels, Campgrounds.....your pick! Look up Temiskaming Shores as this is the towns new name as of a few years ago.

http://www.temiskamingshores.ca/en/tourismattractions/accommodations.asp

Here are just a few......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

and directions??


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sheila......


Hyw 11N to Temiskaming Shores (New Liskeard). Take Hyw 65W for about 9.6km and turn Left (South) onto Twin Lakes Rd.

ABout 3.2 km in this road you will see Temiskaming Bulls Eye Club on the Left. Follow it to the club house and put on your dancing shoes.......'cause you're going to have a great time!!!!


See you guys there


TTT.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT for a great club and a great course.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Hey Jason thanks for helping everybody out, I was out of town for work for almost a month and the work laptop I had had some restrictions on it, so I haven't been on. But I see that between Jason and Gilles (flip68) that all the questions have been answered.
Anybody coming up will find the club easy to find and that we try to change things up every year but we always try to keep things interesting on the course. 
And Jason I don't know if the carp will be under water at this shoot as I said it would as the beavers aren't helping me out on that one, on one pond the dam broke and the water is to low for the carp but should make a great shot on an alligator, and the other pond is flooded right now so we will have to wait till the weekend and see what we can find.


Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet! Can't wait!

Any novelty shoots planned for after the 40 targets? I always love to fire a couple of arrows into the sand. Gives me something to look for when everyone else is looking at the target!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

There will be a novelty shoot of some sort, you will have to wait to the weekend to see what it is.

On a side note I think I can say that there should be one or two interesting novelty shoots at the provincial tournament, maybe you should save an old arrow or two for then.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice to hear I'll be comming up as well with a few others the Thermocell are loadedand the vehical is gased up..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Good that you brought the thermocells, mosquitoes have been hungry.

Don


----------

